# meet the new family member, Bria



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

This is my new JRT puppy, Bria!  I got her last tuesday, she is 8 weeks old and 2lbs(she is the runt) The only thing her runtness has caused is her tail was malformed (sp?) So they had to dock it shorter than normal.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she is adorable 
and those eyes


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww how cute!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks so tiny in that big crate!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks every one.  I love her a lot! She let me sleep through the night last night! yay! 

P.S. Forgot to mention she is out of the same parents as Cheecho my 21month old Jack. (the big one in the pic with her) The breeder is spaying momma, so I just had to get a pup from her last litter!  Maybe someday Bria will be able to pass on the line that I love so much, if she proves herself. Cheecho is over grown so I got him fixed. 

I don't know why I just told you all that, but I guess I'm just chatty today


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she looks so small against your other JRT


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!! She is adorable!!! Ive always loved JRT! Hubby isnt a fan tho


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my!! She is adorable!!! Ive always loved JRT! Hubby isnt a fan tho


They're defanitly not for every one


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's precious! A real beauty  Congratulations!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

oh my goodness! My heart just melted!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is another pic. I'm holding Cheecho and my little brother is holding Bria.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cutie! We have two JRTs, and I swear, I could have a house full of them :lol:. They're such great dogs!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> What a cutie! We have two JRTs, and I swear, I could have a house full of them :lol:. They're such great dogs!


I could have a million of them! lol They're amazing!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Terriers are the finest dogs.


----------

